

Show HN: Our first iPad app, Converse for iPad - elliottkember
http://getconverse.com/

======
JonLim
Neat!

Could immediately see some great travel use cases for this.

Nerd request: let me type in the text fields on your app mockup on the site,
and have it translate on the other side. Be able to flip it or flip languages.

That would just be... crazy.

